# Lovely Mystery Stitch?



## pyfairy (Dec 7, 2013)

Can anyone direct me to the pattern for this stitch? I have done a google search with no results. I have looked in Ravelry under "open lace stitch" with no luck. When I put in just "lace stitch" there is 144 pages. So, I was hoping that one of you might have a quick answer. Thanks in advance!


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

BEAUTIFUL...


----------



## Senjia (Nov 22, 2013)

That is lovely. I've never seen that stitch before.


----------



## pyfairy (Dec 7, 2013)

norma goodrich said:


> BEAUTIFUL...


Isn't it just to pretty! It would make a wonderful shawl or scarf. I've been hunting it for a while. I "think" I found it on Pinterest but there wasn't a link to a pattern. :-(


----------



## Archiesgirl (Feb 3, 2014)

Never seen anything like it. Truly unique. Hope someone can find the pattern.


----------



## Troy (Sep 6, 2011)

I googled Jack in the Pulpit knit stitch and came up with a few examples, all different, yet all similar. The example of orange socks seems to be the closest.
I also tried candle flame stitch, but those bore no resemblance to your example.
I'm still looking! Very intriguing.


----------



## dragonfly7673 (May 13, 2014)

It is from here and not in English. If you run the page through google translate and look at the video on the page (also not in English) you may be able to figure it out.

http://www.orgu.tv/kirmizi-sal-tarifi-videolu-anlatim-izle.html


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

That is lovely. Wish i could help you.


----------



## pyfairy (Dec 7, 2013)

dragonfly7673 said:


> It is from here and not in English. If you run the page through google translate and look at the video on the page (also not in English) you may be able to figure it out.
> 
> http://www.orgu.tv/kirmizi-sal-tarifi-videolu-anlatim-izle.html


Oh my...don't think that google translate did a very good job, lol! Maybe I can pull it from the video. This may take a while.

Thank you, dragonfly7673! :thumbup:


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

The video is way complicated to me too. Hope you figure it out. It's gorgeous


----------



## missvonniev (Mar 27, 2011)

Here is a page with a chart: http://www.bilgievim.net/en-cok-aranan-kalpli-sal-modeli-yapilisi-resimli-anlatim/en-cok-aranan-kalpli-sal-modeli-yapilisi-resimli-anlatim-9/

There are other photos of the work in progress.

Found by Googling Kırmızı Şal Tarifii.


----------



## pyfairy (Dec 7, 2013)

missvonniev said:


> Here is a page with a chart: http://www.bilgievim.net/en-cok-aranan-kalpli-sal-modeli-yapilisi-resimli-anlatim/en-cok-aranan-kalpli-sal-modeli-yapilisi-resimli-anlatim-9/
> 
> There are other photos of the work in progress.
> 
> Found by Googling Kırmızı Şal Tarifii.


Thank you!!! You rock! Now...off to find needles and yarn that I have had in mind for this for a while!


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

What a lovely stitch! I've never seen this before.


----------



## missvonniev (Mar 27, 2011)

pyfairy said:


> Thank you!!! You rock! Now...off to find needles and yarn that I have had in mind for this for a while!


So glad this seems helpful! Good luck with this project.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That is a beautiful one! Hope you write it out and then share with the rest of us!


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

lovely stitch


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Lovely stitch.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Beautiful stitch, I hope someone can come up with the answer.


----------



## gr8 (Jul 4, 2013)

The language is Turkish. She has a facebook page with more photos of this stitch:




__ https://www.facebook.com/BilgiEvimFan/posts/330575970465745


----------



## pyfairy (Dec 7, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> That is a beautiful one! Hope you write it out and then share with the rest of us!


I will try, but can't promise anything. I may fail miserably! LOL!


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Beautiful, if you get this written down please share ìt.


----------



## judymiss (Jun 26, 2011)

When posting a link, besure to remove the "s" in the beginning "http".




__ https://www.facebook.com/BilgiEvimFan/posts/330575970465745


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

yeah, hopefully someone can suss it out and share please


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Have you done dropped stitches on purpose or not? Keep in mind you are suspending strands of yarn when making your selection since any single ply or loosely plied yarn you should avoid. Here often I use crocheted threads which most knitters do not try. I like a twisted cotton thread in size 5 or 3.


----------



## gmomgil (Feb 11, 2015)

Beautiful. Would love to make something with this.


----------



## Greymelkin (May 15, 2012)

Very interesting and almost impossible to fathom. You could make the ladders by wrapping yarn around needles 2 or 3 times and dropping them on the next row. The twist look to the rest of it remains a mystery although in the 'eye' of the pattern it seems several rows below has been knitted 'up' to good effect. Very cleverly done, will have to keep hoping for a translation.


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

The video was interesting , you could just about see what she was doing !


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Amazing stitch!


----------



## PatternDuchess (May 22, 2015)

Fantastic stitch. Very unique for me. Good find


----------



## Padittle (Nov 8, 2012)

Wow! I bet with all of us working together on this, we can figure it out. Hugs to the first one who does & posts it here!!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Don't have a clue but it's a lovely stitch.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I recognized the language as Turkish, and then noticed at the top of the page that it was. Perhaps we have KPers from Turkey who can help. It's a beautiful stitch.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

That is beautiful, hope you can find the pattern in English. Would make a beautiful scarf.


----------



## pyfairy (Dec 7, 2013)

I am working on it. I have managed to "get" the first 4 rows. There are LOTS of working through the back loop and double yarn overs, but the yarn is wrapped over the top of the needle instead of under. The chart is as good as useless so far. This will definitely take some time to figure out.


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

run4fittness said:


> That is a beautiful one! Hope you write it out and then share with the rest of us!


Ditto! I don't know whether I'd be able to do it -it looks complicated- but I'd sure like to try. Hope someone can solve this mystery.


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

This will make you smile, direct from Google translator.
ENGLISH
Red Shawl Directions The vial is disposed a desired number of loops. Then knit 1 row hara&#351;o. 2 loops straight from the start after eg 1 1 eg 1 circulation reached Continue in this manner until the end of the first straight row eg. At the end


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> That is a beautiful one! Hope you write it out and then share with the rest of us!


JanetLee wrote my thoughts.


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

Russian site with more detail:
http://klu.kg7.info/1/89/5414

It is also on Ravelry:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/not-a-drop


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

purdeygirl said:


> This will make you smile, direct from Google translator.
> ENGLISH
> Red Shawl Directions The vial is disposed a desired number of loops. Then knit 1 row haraşo. 2 loops straight from the start after eg 1 1 eg 1 circulation reached Continue in this manner until the end of the first straight row eg. At the end


That answers that question then. Just about to cast on, not! 😕😕


----------



## cathy73 (Apr 8, 2013)

My computer translated this page for me. I was laughing so hard at the translation I'd never be able to follow it.


----------



## meems (Mar 15, 2015)

dragonfly7673 said:


> It is from here and not in English. If you run the page through google translate and look at the video on the page (also not in English) you may be able to figure it out.
> 
> http://www.orgu.tv/kirmizi-sal-tarifi-videolu-anlatim-izle.html


Dragonfly, you are amazing. I watched the video and I think I know how to do the stitch. Of course, how many stitches and cast on I don't know, but it sure is interesting.
meems


----------



## pyfairy (Dec 7, 2013)

beaz said:


> Russian site with more detail:
> http://klu.kg7.info/1/89/5414
> 
> Thank you! That's a help, but why oh why couldn't they include a key!! It's a better chart than the other.


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

dragonfly7673 said:


> It is from here and not in English. If you run the page through google translate and look at the video on the page (also not in English) you may be able to figure it out.
> 
> http://www.orgu.tv/kirmizi-sal-tarifi-videolu-anlatim-izle.html


I'm impressed. How did you ever find this? You must be some kind of Google Savant! I wouldn't know what to search for.

It's beautiful, can't wait to try .


----------



## pyfairy (Dec 7, 2013)

beanscene said:


> That answers that question then. Just about to cast on, not! 😕😕


Pattern is a 15 st repeat + 1 so minimum cast on would be 16. But now that I can buy the pattern, I think I will save my time and energy and just purchase it. Thank heaven for Ravelry!


----------



## pyfairy (Dec 7, 2013)

It is also on Ravelry:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/not-a-drop[/quote]

Thank you again!!! I don't buy a lot of patterns but this one will be worth it.


----------



## pyfairy (Dec 7, 2013)

OK...now that we have found it on Ravelry as a paid pattern I guess that I couldn't write it up and share. Correct, administrator?


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

what a gorgeous stitch!


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Lovely stitch.


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

what language is that anyway. be interested to know. eastern european?


----------



## sschimel (Mar 22, 2013)

It's a dropped stitch pattern. Should be fairly easy to figure out even without directions.


----------



## pyfairy (Dec 7, 2013)

I bought the pattern. $5.53...worth that in just the time I would spend interpreting the video. I have done a quick look over the pattern I bought and it looks well illustrated. Thanks, everyone, for your help in finding this!


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

purdeygirl said:


> This will make you smile, direct from Google translator.
> ENGLISH
> Red Shawl Directions The vial is disposed a desired number of loops. Then knit 1 row haraşo. 2 loops straight from the start after eg 1 1 eg 1 circulation reached Continue in this manner until the end of the first straight row eg. At the end


clear as mud :shock:


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

purdeygirl said:


> This will make you smile, direct from Google translator.
> ENGLISH
> Red Shawl Directions The vial is disposed a desired number of loops. Then knit 1 row haraşo. 2 loops straight from the start after eg 1 1 eg 1 circulation reached Continue in this manner until the end of the first straight row eg. At the end


Clear as mud


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

nankat said:


> Clear as mud


Great minds, nankat. :lol:


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

pyfairy said:


> I bought the pattern. $5.53...worth that in just the time I would spend interpreting the video. I have done a quick look over the pattern I bought and it looks well illustrated. Thanks, everyone, for your help in finding this!


did you notice it says...errata version 8..

good luck with this...we all want to see


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

dragonfly7673 said:


> It is from here and not in English. If you run the page through google translate and look at the video on the page (also not in English) you may be able to figure it out.
> 
> http://www.orgu.tv/kirmizi-sal-tarifi-videolu-anlatim-izle.html


Thank you. She works quite slowly so I think I can figure it out. Very interesting the way she does left and right slanting decreases. 
You are a great knitting dective. 😋


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

pyfairy said:


> I am working on it. I have managed to "get" the first 4 rows. There are LOTS of working through the back loop and double yarn overs, but the yarn is wrapped over the top of the needle instead of under. The chart is as good as useless so far. This will definitely take some time to figure out.


I believe that all the knitting through back loops is her method of correctly slanting the decreases. In lace knitting there is always a decrease somewhere to compensate for the YO. Since she is Turkish, she is probably using the "combination" method and that would also involve knitting through the back loops.


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

This is for a HEART shaped shawl pattern and not the same as the previous request in this thread. This is done with a 15 stitch repeat
The original request is any number of even stitches divisible by 2. Any even count cast on.

I will translate this an post it on my blog. If I just post it here it will get lost with such a long Turkish name. It is actually quite a simple knit.


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

sylviaelliott said:


> what language is that anyway. be interested to know. eastern european?


Turkish.


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> That is a beautiful one! Hope you write it out and then share with the rest of us!


WOW!!!!! I so agree , lets keep finger's crossed for this :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

i've never tried this, but I think you can go to Google Images, copy the picture into the search bar, and Google will look for a match. ?

I just looked at it, and it looks like you have to update something to get google image match. Might be worth it. I went to Google Image Match.

It's a beautiful stitch and really stands out in that red. Good luck - I hope you find it.


----------



## Medicgirl (Sep 5, 2011)

dragonfly7673 said:


> It is from here and not in English. If you run the page through google translate and look at the video on the page (also not in English) you may be able to figure it out.
> 
> http://www.orgu.tv/kirmizi-sal-tarifi-videolu-anlatim-izle.html


Run through google translate it says it is Turkish... this is the translation (still looks Greek)

Red Shawl Directions
The vial is disposed a desired number of loops.
Then knit 1 row haraşo.
2 loops straight from the start after eg 1 1 eg 1 circulation reached Continue in this manner until the end of the first straight row eg. He must remain at the end of two loops.
We are removing waste came from sharply knit knitted loops around the loops. (Ie not for example)
In this way, we are weaving 15 rows.
Eg 1 1 eg 2 expires after the beginning of the order reached 1 (2 loop this loop will be) ... is such that one is full on.
3 rows being so on.
Sorne 4.sır also already have made one or two loops of rope around her among (ie down 3 rows) We collect more.
Then again, one fills one such being continued. Then, in the same way that örülür.ancak gathered together at once düşürüyoruz 1 3 loop the loop.
Continuing in this way.


----------



## AnnMKatz (Apr 26, 2013)

Google translated from the Turkish:

Red Shawl Directions
The vial is disposed a desired number of loops.
Then knit 1 row hara&#351;o .
2 loops straight from the start after eg 1 1 eg 1 circulation reached Continue in this manner until the end of the first straight row eg . He must remain at the end of two loops.
We are removing waste came from sharply knit knitted loops around the loops . (Ie not for example )
In this way, we are weaving 15 rows.
Eg 1 1 eg 2 expires after the beginning of the order reached 1 ( 2 loop this loop will be ) ... is such that one is full on.
3 rows being so on.
Sorne 4.s&#305;r also already have made one or two loops of rope around her among (ie down 3 rows ) We collect more .
Then again, one fills one such being continued . Then, in the same way that örülür.ancak gathered together at once dü&#351;ürüyoruz 1 3 loop the loop .
Continuing in this way .

Not much help. Maybe the chart is an easier way!


----------



## bobcatluver (Apr 18, 2011)

Where is your blog?


----------



## BamaBelle (Apr 30, 2012)

Yes, please, please write it out in English. Perhaps my mind isn't yet awake, but I have yet to grasp that pattern ... and I love it!


----------



## BamaBelle (Apr 30, 2012)

Yes, please, please write it out in English. Perhaps my mind isn't yet awake, but I have yet to grasp that pattern ... and I love it!


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

pyfairy said:


> I am working on it. I have managed to "get" the first 4 rows. There are LOTS of working through the back loop and double yarn overs, but the yarn is wrapped over the top of the needle instead of under. The chart is as good as useless so far. This will definitely take some time to figure out.


If you don't mind spending $5.53 US, the designer has made the pattern available. Just use the Ravelry link someone provided, which in turn takes you to LoveKnitting.com. I may try and figure it out first, just for the challenge. Thanks to all who posted information on how to do it. DJ


----------



## pollux (Oct 19, 2012)

The pattern is mysteriously spectacular. I went on the Ravelry's site where 655 projects are posted, I like especially the interpretation of Shockjock using Habu's lace weight yarn. Another irresistible project in my future!


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

beaz said:


> Russian site with more detail:
> http://klu.kg7.info/1/89/5414
> 
> It is also on Ravelry:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/not-a-drop


HOLY COW! THAT'S IT!!!


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

sschimel said:


> It's a dropped stitch pattern. Should be fairly easy to figure out even without directions.


Yeah !! We have found our hero !


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

In looking at all the gorgeous projects, I noticed this one had some horizontal lines the others didn't seem to have, although she used the same pattern. Does it look to ya'll like she did something different?

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/martyshon/not-a-drop


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I usually do okay with watching what is being done, but on this one I get lost when she goes between stitches. I am not able to figure out what stitch/yarn she is picking up.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

MG said:


> In looking at all the gorgeous projects, I noticed this one had some horizontal lines the others didn't seem to have, although she used the same pattern. Does it look to ya'll like she did something different?
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/martyshon/not-a-drop


I'm thinking that those "extra lines" are just where her drops seem to be bunched up together at that particular area of each repeat. I think if you separated the drops/strands, the lines would disappear. Of course, I could be wrong or just not seeing what you're seeing.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

sockyarn said:


> I usually do okay with watching what is being done, but on this one I get lost when she goes between stitches. I am not able to figure out what stitch/yarn she is picking up.


Same here. I think a lot of it has to do with her using gray yarn on gray needles. Not enough contrast to really see what she's doing with the stitches/needles.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Greek to me.


purdeygirl said:


> This will make you smile, direct from Google translator.
> ENGLISH
> Red Shawl Directions The vial is disposed a desired number of loops. Then knit 1 row haraşo. 2 loops straight from the start after eg 1 1 eg 1 circulation reached Continue in this manner until the end of the first straight row eg. At the end


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

pyfairy said:


> It is also on Ravelry:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/not-a-drop


Thank you again!!! I don't buy a lot of patterns but this one will be worth it.[/quote]

Knew it wouldn't take long for an amazing KPer to crack this. In my favourites for one day!


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

I see what you mean!



dragonfly7673 said:


> It is from here and not in English. If you run the page through google translate and look at the video on the page (also not in English) you may be able to figure it out.
> 
> http://www.orgu.tv/kirmizi-sal-tarifi-videolu-anlatim-izle.html


----------



## Momvam (Jul 31, 2013)

Awesome and unique! Where did you find it? Please post picture of the finished, or in progress work. If you post pattern, please not just the chart, some of us can't translate or understand them.


----------



## nwjasu (Nov 8, 2011)

You guys are amazing and great. Definitely the cool people to hang with. THANKS


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

KP is such a great place! I don't know who found it, but I'm thinking a detective.

I'm glad someone found what you needed.

(pyfairy, your avatar is beautiful.)


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Two interesting photos which may help.


----------



## PatchesPatches (Sep 12, 2011)

Turmaline, could you please post a link to your blog? Thx.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

dragonfly7673 said:


> It is from here and not in English. If you run the page through google translate and look at the video on the page (also not in English) you may be able to figure it out.
> 
> http://www.orgu.tv/kirmizi-sal-tarifi-videolu-anlatim-izle.html


You are amazing! You always find them!


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

missvonniev said:


> Here is a page with a chart: http://www.bilgievim.net/en-cok-aranan-kalpli-sal-modeli-yapilisi-resimli-anlatim/en-cok-aranan-kalpli-sal-modeli-yapilisi-resimli-anlatim-9/
> 
> There are other photos of the work in progress.
> 
> Found by Googling Kırmızı Şal Tarifii.


Looks like the chart is Japanese on a Turkish page! A challenge!


----------



## Auntviz (Jun 30, 2011)

I would like the link to the blog as well.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

sschimel said:


> It's a dropped stitch pattern. Should be fairly easy to figure out even without directions.


According to the designer, that's what everyone says, but it's called "Not a Drop" because it's not a drop stitch pattern.....


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

This is definitely a published pattern under copyright and you can buy it through Ravelry or direct from LoveKnitting. I just bought this pattern and another from the same designer. It is in English and German.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

SAMkewel said:


> According to the designer, that's what everyone says, but it's called "Not a Drop" because it's not a drop stitch pattern.....


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

MG said:


> If you don't mind spending $5.53 US, the designer has made the pattern available. Just use the Ravelry link someone provided, which in turn takes you to LoveKnitting.com. I may try and figure it out first, just for the challenge. Thanks to all who posted information on how to do it. DJ


Not only that, but if you use the Ravelry link you won't be guilty of copyright violation, either. It doesn't matter that it has been translated into other languages, it only matters that it is up to the designer to market it as she sees fit and the above instructions tell us how she sees fit.....


----------



## JYannucci (Nov 29, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> That is a beautiful one! Hope you write it out and then share with the rest of us!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Can't follow charts, need written instructions. :-(


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

I wonder if that holds true 're copyright and the stitch. The designer designed her shawl but probably not the stitch , as with all stitches they are all used within a pattern to design and create a garment. The delight is in learning a new stitch which, I believe, most contributors to this post have been excited about. It's not about, getting something for nothing, or ripping a designer off, it's the thrill of learning something new, something which is freely available on the web, if we could just understand Turkish !!


----------



## maryellen 60 (Nov 7, 2011)

Love it too. If anyone can figure out the pattern I would love a copy.


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Beautiful and unique stitch


----------



## pyfairy (Dec 7, 2013)

nankat said:


> did you notice it says...errata version 8..
> 
> good luck with this...we all want to see


Yes, Ma'am! It was a simple correction of RS and WS switch. Nothing major. I think I want to make my best friend a scarf first. When I get it made I will post a pic.


----------



## pyfairy (Dec 7, 2013)

(pyfairy, your avatar is beautiful.)[/quote]

Thank you! I knit it about 6 or 7 yrs ago. I prefer my stoles to be reversible. I call it the Marsh Stole because I had just watched the movie where the lady in the movie wore a stole similar to this. I liked it so I decided to make my own pattern. Turned out to be one of my favorite!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

purdeygirl said:


> I wonder if that holds true 're copyright and the stitch. The designer designed her shawl but probably not the stitch , as with all stitches they are all used within a pattern to design and create a garment. The delight is in learning a new stitch which, I believe, most contributors to this post have been excited about. It's not about, getting something for nothing, or ripping a designer off, it's the thrill of learning something new, something which is freely available on the web, if we could just understand Turkish !!


The pattern is being sold by the designer written in English and German. It is "freely" available on the web in that form. IF someone who speaks Turkish ripped it off and made it freely available on the web, that's a legal problem for the designer to address. I'd prefer not to be involved. Anyone's excitement over a new stitch pattern, while understandable, does not sanction copyright infringement. So, the question becomes, does your excitement trump the designer's legal rights?


----------



## pyfairy (Dec 7, 2013)

purdeygirl said:


> I wonder if that holds true 're copyright and the stitch. The designer designed her shawl but probably not the stitch , as with all stitches they are all used within a pattern to design and create a garment. The delight is in learning a new stitch which, I believe, most contributors to this post have been excited about. It's not about, getting something for nothing, or ripping a designer off, it's the thrill of learning something new, something which is freely available on the web, if we could just understand Turkish !!


I agree with you. I spent 4 hrs yesterday and only managed to write out 5 rows because of interruptions and the "special stitches" involved. Writing out the special stitches took most of my time. So, will not continue just because I don't have the time to do it. But if the paid pattern had not been made available I would have gladly continued because of the challenge of a lovely made stitch that I have never done before. I do suggest that when/if you make it that you knit loosely and with pointy needles. Those k3tog through the back loop are easier with pointy needles.


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

SAMkewel said:


> The pattern is being sold by the designer written in English and German. It is "freely" available on the web in that form. IF someone who speaks Turkish ripped it off and made it freely available on the web, that's a legal problem for the designer to address. I'd prefer not to be involved. Anyone's excitement over a new stitch pattern, while understandable, does not sanction copyright infringement. So, the question becomes, does your excitement trump the designer's legal rights?


Obviously the designer has copyright over the shawl design, no one disputes that but how can she/he have copyright over stitches that have probably been in knowledge for far longer than they have been alive.


----------



## pyfairy (Dec 7, 2013)

Turmaline said:


> This is for a HEART shaped shawl pattern and not the same as the previous request in this thread. This is done with a 15 stitch repeat
> The original request is any number of even stitches divisible by 2. Any even count cast on.
> 
> I will translate this an post it on my blog. If I just post it here it will get lost with such a long Turkish name. It is actually quite a simple knit.


Turmaline, please send me a link to your blog. Thanks!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

If you have the patience you can search for "dropped stitch lace pattern" on Ravelry, which offers 25 pages with numerous patterns per page, although it was disappointing that some of the patterns did not have a picture illustrating details. 

Your stitch is charming and I hope you are able to locate the pattern to complete your project.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

sschimel said:


> It's a dropped stitch pattern. Should be fairly easy to figure out even without directions.


Wonderful! We will leave it to you to figure it out for us, yes?


----------



## craft crazy (Mar 13, 2012)

Could someone explain what the symbols in the chart represent? I've followed crochet charts so maybe I could follow a knit one if I knew the symbols!
thanks 
Karen


----------



## NonzNitZen (May 9, 2015)

I don't have the capability to use computer translator - could someone please be kind enough to put this pattern in English so more of us can use this beautiful stitch? Thank you in advance - it will be ever so much appreciated!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

purdeygirl said:


> Obviously the designer has copyright over the shawl design, no one disputes that but how can she/he have copyright over stitches that have probably been in knowledge for far longer than they have been alive.


She doesn't have copyright over stitches per se, only over the way in which they are put together to create a unique shawl design.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

NonzNitZen said:


> I don't have the capability to use computer translator - could someone please be kind enough to put this pattern in English so more of us can use this beautiful stitch? Thank you in advance - it will be ever so much appreciated!


The pattern is already in English (and German) on Ravelry, so no computer translator is needed. Or you can find it, also in English, on LoveKnitting.com. The designer was kind enough to place it in both places--actually, Ravelry will take you to LoveKnitting. To be more specific: http://www.ravelry.com/designers/arlenes-world-of-lace will take you to the pattern store where you can see all of her designs and her book.


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

I love that stitch. Please keep me posted.


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

PatchesPatches said:


> Turmaline, could you please post a link to your blog? Thx.


I am on vacation away from home so it may be a few days before I get to post this translation. But I will get it up there.
Here is my blog:
http://beadannex.blogspot.com/

Other stitch translations I did for earlier KP discussions are there.


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

SAMkewel said:


> She doesn't have copyright over stitches per se, only over the way in which they are put together to create a unique shawl design.


Well it's good that you are flying the flag on behalf of designers but the OP started this post off with the sentence "Can anyone direct me to the pattern for this stitch" . I for one would like to share that knowledge and will not be using it to make a shawl, I have my own design ideas for it.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Is this a particular stitch? 

Has anyone done a search for lace or eyelet or drop stitches?


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

Turmaline said:


> I am on vacation away from home so it may be a few days before I get to post this translation. But I will get it up there.
> Here is my blog:
> http://beadannex.blogspot.com/
> 
> Other stitch translations I did for earlier KP discussions are there.


You have a very cool blog. Love the delicate spokes pattern. It is every bit as cool as the stitch in the OP's picture. Thank you for posting the link to your blog.


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

OH MY! That is lovely.


----------



## PatchesPatches (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks, Turmaline ... on my way there now.


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

Turmaline said:


> I am on vacation away from home so it may be a few days before I get to post this translation. But I will get it up there.
> Here is my blog:
> http://beadannex.blogspot.com/
> 
> Other stitch translations I did for earlier KP discussions are there.


Like what I see on your blog! Thanks for posting link. Have a great vacation!


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

purdeygirl said:


> Obviously the designer has copyright over the shawl design, no one disputes that but how can she/he have copyright over stitches that have probably been in knowledge for far longer than they have been alive.


While I agree the designer probably didn't invent the stitch, and even though I doubt that our copyright laws extend to other countries, and vice versa, I would like to think that most KP'ers recognize, and value, the time and effort designers everywhere put into their work.

I understand being on a budget and the lure of getting something free, but there are so many truly free patterns that have been made available by generous designers, that one doesn't need to feel constrained by a limited budget (at least when it comes to free patterns!).

I was going to try and figure the stitch out but after reading the comments of some who have tried, I think I will pay my $5.53, download the pattern and spend my time learning the stitch.

Thanks again to the OP and to those crafty souls who immediately were able to find the pattern information. DJ


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

pretty stitch


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

luree said:


> Beautiful stitch, I hope someone can come up with the answer.


I hope so to..


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Beautiful stitch. I haven't seen it before either.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

This makes me wonder--Are there more stitches out there to invent??? Just asking....


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

What a beautiful stitch pattern!


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> The pattern is already in English (and German) on Ravelry, so no computer translator is needed. Or you can find it, also in English, on LoveKnitting.com. The designer was kind enough to place it in both places--actually, Ravelry will take you to LoveKnitting. To be more specific: http://www.ravelry.com/designers/arlenes-world-of-lace will take you to the pattern store where you can see all of her designs and her book.


Thanks for the link. I was able to request this book from the library


----------



## KnittingSquare (Sep 9, 2012)

pyfairy said:


> Can anyone direct me to the pattern for this stitch? I have done a google search with no results. I have looked in Ravelry under "open lace stitch" with no luck. When I put in just "lace stitch" there is 144 pages. So, I was hoping that one of you might have a quick answer. Thanks in advance!


Boy am I in trouble...I think this pattern is so special I bought it not telling DH


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Lovely stitch!


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

ChristmasTree said:


> Thanks for the link. I was able to request this book from the library


Hi I am interested in the book but have only found her individual patterns available. Would you mind sharing the publication date or whatever inf. you used to locate the book. Thanks


----------



## pyfairy (Dec 7, 2013)

MG said:


> You have a very cool blog. Love the delicate spokes pattern. It is every bit as cool as the stitch in the OP's picture. Thank you for posting the link to your blog.


I checked it out as well. I love that spoke stitch. I have to try that one too! Thank you Turmiline!! Have a wonderful vacation!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I think I'll wait to buy the pattern until someone checks out the English version to see if directions are clear, and if there are written directions included. It is a beautiful stitch!


----------



## pyfairy (Dec 7, 2013)

pammie1234 said:


> I think I'll wait to buy the pattern until someone checks out the English version to see if directions are clear, and if there are written directions included. It is a beautiful stitch!


I plan to start on the purchased pattern this afternoon after I get back from the 2 dr apps, lunch with my hubs, son (happy birthday, son) and his wife. I'll let you know how it goes.

I haven't had time to do more than a quick look over but it looks well illustrated.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> I think I'll wait to buy the pattern until someone checks out the English version to see if directions are clear, and if there are written directions included. It is a beautiful stitch!


I think if Loveknitting are selling it, it should be fine.


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

MG said:


> Hi I am interested in the book but have only found her individual patterns available. Would you mind sharing the publication date or whatever inf. you used to locate the book. Thanks


This is the information I used. It was found at the bottom of the Ravelry screen of patterns using the link above:

The Art of Knitted Lace

by CrownPaperback

published in July 2010

Potter Craft


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

ChristmasTree said:


> This is the information I used. It was found at the bottom of the Ravelry screen of patterns using the link above:
> 
> The Art of Knitted Lace
> 
> ...


Thank you for responding to my question. I looked up the book and patterns on Ravelry. But I didn't see the "Not a Drop Stitch" shawl. Is it included in the book? That is really the pattern I was looking for, although there are some very pretty patterns in this book.

I thought that was the pattern we were talking about. But then again, maybe I blinked and the topic changed. These days, every time I sleep, my brain has discharges more data.


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

MG said:


> Thank you for responding to my question. I looked up the book and patterns on Ravelry. But I didn't see the "Not a Drop Stitch" shawl. Is it included in the book? That is really the pattern I was looking for, although there are some very pretty patterns in this book.
> 
> I thought that was the pattern we were talking about. But then again, maybe I blinked and the topic changed. These days, every time I sleep, my brain has discharges more data.


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/not-a-drop


----------



## Lena B (Aug 15, 2015)

I am sure it is from Turkey I watched the video and it could be duplicated her thumb was in the was and she was very fast looks like you put y over then k into the st below I need more time to look at it thanks for sharing


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

purdeygirl said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/not-a-drop


Thanks. I was planning on buying the pattern when you mentioned book so I thought a book from the designer would be cool. I'll go ahead and buy the pattern.


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

MG said:


> Thank you for responding to my question. I looked up the book and patterns on Ravelry. But I didn't see the "Not a Drop Stitch" shawl. Is it included in the book? That is really the pattern I was looking for, although there are some very pretty patterns in this book.
> 
> I thought that was the pattern we were talking about. But then again, maybe I blinked and the topic changed. These days, every time I sleep, my brain has discharges more data.


Sorry, I don't know if it's in it. If you will PM me I will let you know when it comes.


----------



## pyfairy (Dec 7, 2013)

I bought the pattern and have worked on it enough to know that I much prefer this method of making the stitch rather than the Turkish video. I worked with the video and the method of making the same or near same stitch is much more difficult (at least for this old USA knitter). I'll try to knit a swatch from both and post pictures so you can compare. 

Now, on the copyright issue. My personal opinion (for what it is worth) is that the video is so much different in the method of work that should someone post the pattern for that stitch that no infringement would be made. BUT the difficulty in explaining what this lady is doing is enough that I will gladly stick with the pattern that I bought. I may at some point try to write it up just for the challenge but I make no promises, LOL! 

Hope all of that made sense. I am not in a good place today. News of a previous co-worker's suicide yesterday has me pretty upset. God help his family.


----------



## pink knitter (Aug 28, 2015)

sweet stitch!


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

I spent a day making a sample using the video and the voice. There are instructions that are impossible to follow. In my native tongue yet. It is not a matter of vocabulary but missing steps and incomplete written instructions that bear no relationship to the video.

Here is an English instructions from Arlene.

http://www.loveknitting.com/us/not-a-drop-knitting-pattern-by-arlenes-world-of-lace

I will buy this when I get back home. I give up writing up the video because it is missing steps and I cannot figure out why the different steps are not regular and predictable when you are doing the same section of the shawl.

My experience with trying it out has led me to believe that light weight yarns that are not slippery or very stiff like mercerized cottons will work best #2 #3 yarns. I found square Kollage needles slightly easier in doing the K3 tog and pull up yo bar and knit 3 through the back loops. My fave Chia Goo were not good with this stitch.

Good luck. I think the purchased pattern will be the best solution to us all.


----------



## pyfairy (Dec 7, 2013)

Turmaline said:


> I spent a day making a sample using the video and the voice. There are instructions that are impossible to follow. In my native tongue yet. It is not a matter of vocabulary but missing steps and incomplete written instructions that bear no relationship to the video.
> 
> Here is an English instructions from Arlene.
> 
> ...


I totally agree with you, Turmaline! I consider myself an experienced knitter and the video has had me shaking my head. Even the paid pattern is not as clear as it should be. I did make a swatch and did ok with it. I would not recommend this for the faint of heart. I was, however, able to use just regular needles with the paid pattern. The needle points were not as important.

I too used my square needles and found them easier to work with on the video. A pointy needle is a must, in my opinion. I will continue to work on the video. Would it be ok if I send you what I manage to get and see if you agree with my findings? Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

Bravo. You have got it by golly.
I am truly impressed. The knitter on the video calls the section where you make the round shapes with increases and a cross over the "Almond shapes",

She says for the knit three thru the back decreases, knit two together, and then says I am actually decreasing by three. Sigh.

If you would like to send what you have to me, I have a page of instructions hand written as I worked it on the computer, I will send those to you in typed form. But honestly, your result really is far superior to mine in spite of my advantage with the audio. 

What did you find wrong with the purchased instructions?. She says she has photo steps for the unusual stitches and crazy decreases. Some snafu seems to have happened with Ravelry because you cannot buy the pattern from Ravelry. 
I thought that would be the ticket. LOL

P.S. You cast on 16 and purl the first row before setting up the pattern. I think you missed that first row.


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

Turmaline said:


> Bravo. You have got it by golly.
> I am truly impressed. The knitter on the video calls the section where you make the round shapes with increases and a cross over the "Almond shapes",
> 
> She says for the knit three thru the back decreases, knit two together, and then says I am actually decreasing by three. Sigh.
> ...


Hi, I've been watching your investigative efforts with interest. Now I'm a little hesitant to purchase the pattern. It's not like I can email the designer for help LOL

I think I know why the pattern is not available direct from Ravelry. Sometime in the past year or two, the EU changed the rules on collecting Value Added Tax (VAT) on digital products. There was no exemption for small volume vendors and the process was so complicated and costly that many designers just threw up their hands and said the @#@$ with it and made all their patterns free. Apparently, this site LoveKnitting, takes a pretty hefty commision for listing the pattern, collecting the monies and making distribution to the designer and government, more than Ravelry did. Some low volume designers just didn't think it was worth their time.


----------



## pyfairy (Dec 7, 2013)

Turmaline said:


> Bravo. You have got it by golly.
> I am truly impressed. The knitter on the video calls the section where you make the round shapes with increases and a cross over the "Almond shapes",
> 
> She says for the knit three thru the back decreases, knit two together, and then says I am actually decreasing by three. Sigh.
> ...


Ahhh, sweet Turmaline, the swatch is from the paid pattern. I have not quite made it to the "knitting goddess" yet by doing the swatch from the video, LOL! I have managed to "get" the first 4 rows and almost have the 5th. Yes, cast on 16 sts and purl row 1. I'll try to put into some understandable verbiage and send it to you. It may be a little while. I am working on a couple of other things as well and they are sucking my free time.


----------



## Colorgal (Feb 20, 2012)

Pyfairy and Tourmaline - Please include me with your instructions. I would love to challenge my self to do this. Thank you so much.


----------



## craft crazy (Mar 13, 2012)

Colorgal said:


> Pyfairy and Tourmaline - Please include me with your instructions. I would love to challenge my self to do this. Thank you so much.


I would also like to be included when you are ready to share. Thank you


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

Here it is again:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/not-a-drop


----------



## pyfairy (Dec 7, 2013)

Turmaline said:


> Bravo. You have got it by golly.
> I am truly impressed. The knitter on the video calls the section where you make the round shapes with increases and a cross over the "Almond shapes",
> 
> She says for the knit three thru the back decreases, knit two together, and then says I am actually decreasing by three. Sigh.
> ...


Turmaline,
This is the best I could do. The worst part is Row 11. You may be able to work your magic with what I have supplied and make corrections that I could not make out from the video.

To anyone else who wants to try this:
I think I have done ok for the most part, but Row 11 may have errors that I could not manage to see in the video. Good luck to you all!

Pyfairy


----------



## BamaBelle (Apr 30, 2012)

May I have a copy of that stitch as well?


----------



## pyfairy (Dec 7, 2013)

BamaBelle said:


> May I have a copy of that stitch as well?


The download is at the bottom of my last message to Turmaline. All you need to do is download it. I do suggest that you let Turmaline (or anyone else who wants to) take a look at it to see if she can find any errors. I would bet that Row 11 has some but I did my best to decipher what was done. The video link is in the download. This is not my pattern. I was trying to translate what was done on the video for all to use. Best of luck!!


----------



## craft crazy (Mar 13, 2012)

Unfortunately your download won't work for me! Needs to be a pdf I think


----------



## Sylvia Loudon (Sep 1, 2015)

WOW!!! It is BEAUTIFUL!!!! 

Sylvia


----------



## Sylvia Loudon (Sep 1, 2015)

WOW!!! It is BEAUTIFUL!!!! 

Sylvia


----------



## pyfairy (Dec 7, 2013)

craft crazy said:


> Unfortunately your download won't work for me! Needs to be a pdf I think


See if this will work.


----------



## craft crazy (Mar 13, 2012)

pyfairy said:


> See if this will work.


thank you, this worked for me!
Karen


----------



## Carlene1 (Feb 9, 2015)

I'm so impressed what you ladies can do...like knit slouthes. I sit back and wait until the end&#128525;


----------



## pyfairy (Dec 7, 2013)

craft crazy said:


> thank you, this worked for me!
> Karen


You are most welcome! I cannot say it is without errors. Especially row 11. If you do this and find any errors or other suggested corrections please share. This was a most difficult video to follow.

Pyfairy


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Did anyone identify the stitch?


----------



## pyfairy (Dec 7, 2013)

Judy M said:


> Did anyone identify the stitch?


There is a paid pattern on Ravelry called "Not a Drop" and then there is the video in Turkish. Both look almost identical but are done with completely different methods.

Paid pattern:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/not-a-drop
Turkish video:
http://www.orgu.tv/kirmizi-sal-tarifi-videolu-anlatim-izle.html


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

pyfairy said:


> There is a paid pattern on Ravelry called "Not a Drop" and then there is the video in Turkish. Both look almost identical but are done with completely different methods.
> 
> Paid pattern:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/not-a-drop
> ...


Thank you. I know about the pattern and the video but wondering if the "stitch" itself has a name.


----------



## pyfairy (Dec 7, 2013)

Judy M said:


> Thank you. I know about the pattern and the video but wondering if the "stitch" itself has a name.


No, Ma'am, not that I know of as of yet.


----------



## pink knitter (Aug 28, 2015)

pyfairy said:


> Turmaline,
> This is the best I could do. The worst part is Row 11. You may be able to work your magic with what I have supplied and make corrections that I could not make out from the video.
> 
> To anyone else who wants to try this:
> ...


Thank you so much!
you are so kind!


----------



## Critz73 (Jul 22, 2015)

Google Translate is a wonderful thing!!! 

Bottle thrown any number of stitches.
 Then the first order hara&#351;o knit.
 After the start of the second loop circulation eg 1 1 eg 1 reached 1 flat plain Continue in this way until the end of such order. He must remain at the end of two loops.
 We are removing waste knitted stitches and knit reverse while the reverse coiled loops. (Ie not for example)
 In this way, we are weaving 15 rows.
 Then the sequence beginning 1 eg 2 eg 1 circulation reached 1 (2 loop this loop will be) ... is such that one is full on.
 3 rows being so on.
 Sorne 4.s&#305;r also already have made one or two loops of rope around her among (ie down 3 rows) We collect more.
 Then again, one fills one such being continued. Then, in the same way that örülür.ancak gathered together at once dü&#351;ürüyoruz 1 3 loop the loop.


----------



## pink knitter (Aug 28, 2015)

I can't open the doocument!


----------

